# Babysitter in Discovery Gardens



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, all! Does anyone who live in the area near Discovery Gardens have a nanny and could ask her if she has other friend-babysitter, willing to work?

I will appreciate you help 1 million times. We are moving on weekends and our nanny refused to go as it's too far. I searched all the web-sites and didn' t manage to find any nanny in that area. Looking for someone to come early morning and stay for 12 hours until we come back from work, 5 days a week, FRI/SAT/public holidays off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I cant help you but, I would check the local super market bulletin board. I am sure thier will be tons of nannys looking for work. Also ask the girls who work the register in the supermarket if they know any friends that need work, its like a filipina connection network and they all know everyone and who needs work. Promise it will work.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I cant help you but, I would check the local super market bulletin board. I am sure thier will be tons of nannys looking for work. Also ask the girls who work the register in the supermarket if they know any friends that need work, its like a filipina connection network and they all know everyone and who needs work. Promise it will work.


Thanks for advice, I did this last time when I was looking for a nanny. The problem is that we are still living far from that area. We'll just quickly move on Friday and Sunday is a working day... I am sure there are plenty... I need only one ))) I will do what you recommend, hope this time it will work. Filipina and Sri Lankan network in Dubai has no end )))


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Thanks for advice, I did this last time when I was looking for a nanny. The problem is that we are still living far from that area. We'll just quickly move on Friday and Sunday is a working day... I am sure there are plenty... I need only one ))) I will do what you recommend, hope this time it will work. Filipina and Sri Lankan network in Dubai has no end )))


Send me a message: I might be able to help. My family lives in the area.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

indigora said:


> Send me a message: I might be able to help. My family lives in the area.


Would be great if you could check with them if they know any nanny there. I managed to find two candidates, meeting them today, but it's always good to have more. Thanks


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok. Send me an email should you have any reservations. I might know just the right person for you. [email protected]


----------

